
Real-time Super Simple Polls - sleiman
https://oneclickbattle.com/
======
lilou_75
Great tool!

~~~
sleiman
Thank you! Give us feedback when you use it!

------
baker1
Love it!

------
glalibertec
Awesome!

~~~
sleiman
Merci! Still working hard to make it better ;)

